# Brauch ich ein neues Netzteil???



## BFForEVER (24. September 2013)

ich hab mir nen pc gekauft, will ihn aber verbessern...
Daten: APU: AMD A8-3870(4mal 3Ghz)mit AMD Radeon HD 6550D
500GB HDD
8GB RAM
Netzteil:HM K-23/400Watt
Mainboard:Asrock A55M DGS
Jetzt ist die frage:ich will mir eine Gigabyte Radeon HD 6670 2GB kaufen(diese APU hat ne Dual-Graphics funktion)
reicht das netzteil????wenn nein irgendwelche vorschläge für eins???

LG Gabriel

PS:bitte nur ernste Antworten


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. September 2013)

Normalerweise reicht das Netzteil problemlos - die Kombi aus der APU mit der HD 6670 braucht nicht so viel Leistung.
Da reicht selbst ein billiges Noname-Netzteil.

Aber darf man fragen WARUM du dir den PC jetzt gekauft hast wenn du gleich danach eine Grafikkarte einbauen willlst? 
Die Kombi aus APU und HD 6670 bringt nicht wirklich viel Leistung. 

Wenns ums *spielen *geht dann wäre es sinnvoller eine einzelne Grafikkarte zu kaufen die mehr Leistung bringt.
Dann kann es allerdings notwendig sein ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen.


*PS*:
Es gibt nur EINE *HD 6670* mit 2GB *GDDR5*.
Die anderen haben alle nur DDR3 - und sind deswegen für Spiele komplett zu vergessen.
Wenn du also eine HD 6670 willst solltest du *UNBEDINGT *eine *mit GDDR5 *nehmen.


Aber wie gesagt - ICH finde diese Aufrüstung extrem sinnfrei


----------



## BFForEVER (24. September 2013)

ich hab denn pc schon eine weile...z.B bf3 hat ganz gut funktioniert...aber die Zeiten ändern sich und es kommen neue spiele raus...und hab von AMD erfahren das durch die dual graphics funktion...seine graphic leistung um 123% gesteigert werden kann...wenn man natürlich die Radeon HD 6670 einmontiert


----------



## BFForEVER (24. September 2013)

die Radeon HD 6670 ist eine einzelene graphickarte
ihm APU ist radeon gd 6550D eingebaut


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2013)

Ich würde wenigstens eine 7770 (ab ca 80€) einbauen, alles drunter taugt nicht wirklich was zum Spielen von Vollpreis-Games.

Guckst Du hier zb Battlefield 3: Budget-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkvergleich: GT 640 - GTX 650 - HD 7750 DDR3 - Battlefield 3 (Seite 13) - HT4U.net  bei einer geringen Auflösung von 1680x1050 (erste Tabelle) schafft die 6670 (4.letzt Karte) keine 20 Bilder pro Sekunde. Okay, das ist mit hohen Details, aber das ist schon EXTREM schwach, aber die AMD 7770 schafft das Doppelte (ganz oben in der Tabelle).

Bei FullHD (zweite Tabelle) ist die 6670 nicht mehr drin, aber die 7770 schaft da immer noch über 30 Bilder pro Sekunde. Du hast grad in der Preisklasse bis ca 100€ halt für 20-30€ mehr direkt RIESENunterschiede. Und da Du ja ggf. ein Netzteil mit eingeplant hast, wird es ja nicht so sein, dass Du maximal die 60€ ausgeben kannst, die eine 6670 kostet - oder?


Wegen des Netzteils: hat das Netzteil denn wenigstens einen PCIe-Stecker? => http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...6-und-8-pin-anschliessbar-pcie-connectors.jpg so in der Art sehen die aus. Wenn ja, dann reicht es auch für ne 7770 gut aus.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. September 2013)

BFForEVER schrieb:


> die Radeon HD 6670 ist eine einzelene graphickarte
> ihm APU ist radeon gd 6550D eingebaut


 
Hat ja auch keiner was anderes behauptet 



BFForEVER schrieb:


> und hab von AMD erfahren das durch die dual graphics  funktion...seine graphic leistung um 123% gesteigert werden kann...wenn  man natürlich die Radeon HD 6670 einmontiert



WO hast du das erfahren?


----------



## BFForEVER (25. September 2013)

1. APU AMD A8-3870 ....es gibt nur drei GPU´s die man hier einbauen kann radeon 6670 ist die beste von denen...darum will ich die
2.ich hab ein budgte von ca 200 euro...will mir aber auch einen neue chasis für den pc kaufen...also darf dann auch das netzteil nicht so teuer sein
3.der battlefield 3 test:ja das war NUR die 6670...aber in meiner APU ist schon eine 6550D eingebaut...das heist ich werde zwei GPU´s habenwie ich schon sagte...6550D eingebaut...6670 steigert die graphicleistung um 123%!!!das heist z.B. BF3 wird viel besser funktionieren
aber danke für die hilfe


----------



## BFForEVER (25. September 2013)

und nein ich weis nicht ob das netzteil einen PCle stecker hat...aber ich schau nach sobald ich zeit hab


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2013)

BFForEVER schrieb:


> 1. APU AMD A8-3870 ....es gibt nur drei GPU´s die man hier einbauen kann radeon 6670 ist die beste von denen...darum will ich die


 Du meinst für die "Sonderfunktion", dass die 6670 mit der CPU in Sachen GRafik zusammenarbeitet?  Mag sein, aber dann hast Du trotzdem immer noch eine miese Grafikleistung. Wenn Du eh schon sehr wenig Leistung hast, sind Deine genannten 123% mehr halt dann trotzdem noch nicht "gut spielbar". 

und überhaupt: diese 123%, sind es PLUS 123%, also quasi die CPU alleine schafft zB 20 FPS (Bilder pro Sekunde), mit ner 6670 sind es dann 45 FPS (20 plus 1,23 x 20 ), oder sind es 23% mehr als wenn man nur die 6670 hätte, oder wie oder was?




> 2.ich hab ein budgte von ca 200 euro...will mir aber auch einen neue chasis für den pc kaufen...also darf dann auch das netzteil nicht so teuer sein


 gute moderne Gehäuse gibt es schon ab 30€, für 50-60€ haste schon ein sehr gutes, Netzteil reicht selbst für eine 300€-Grafikkarte eines für 50€, dann hast Du immer noch 100€ für eine AMD 7770. 




> 3.der battlefield 3 test:ja das war NUR die 6670...aber in meiner APU ist schon eine 6550D eingebaut...das heist ich werde zwei GPU´s haben wie ich schon sagte...6550D eingebaut...6670 steigert die graphicleistung um 123%!!!das heist z.B. BF3 wird viel besser funktionieren


 Ja, aber nur die 6550D ist so schwach, dass +123% immer noch nicht gut sind. mies sind. Es ist ja sicher nicht so, dass die 6550D schon so gut wie eine 6670 ist, so dass Du zusammen quasi die doppelte Leistung einr 6670 erzielst. Eine 7770 aber wäre eben mind. doppel so schnell wie eine 6670.

Zudem gibt es bei der Zusammenarbeit CPU+Grafikkarte auch das Problem von Mikrorucklern, d.h.: im Schnitt läuft ein Spiel von den Werten her scheinbar ganz gut, aber immer wieder sacken die FPS sehr extrem ein - siehe hier Test: „Llano“-Grafikleistung (Seite 14) - ComputerBase


Ich würde Dir dringend zu einer 7770 raten, und vlt kannst Du mit dem Budget je nach dem, was für ein Netzteil du derzeit hast, sogar auf eine noch bessere Karte zurückgreifen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. September 2013)

BFForEVER schrieb:


> 3.der battlefield 3 test:ja das war NUR die 6670...aber in meiner APU ist schon eine 6550D eingebaut...*das heist ich werde zwei GPU´s haben*wie ich schon sagte...6550D eingebaut...6670 steigert die graphicleistung um 123%!!!das heist z.B. *BF3 wird viel besser funktionieren*
> aber danke für die hilfe


 
Das *erstere *ist uns schon klar 
Das *zweite *trifft aber nicht zu  

Hier mal die Leistungssteigerung bei *älteren Games*:
AMD Llano/HD6670 Dual Graphics Performance Test - Page 4 - Far Cry 2 & Colin McRae DiRT 2
AMD Llano/HD6670 Dual Graphics Performance Test - Page 5 - 3DMark11 & Crysis Warhead
Was nützen 123% Performancesteigerung wenns immer noch nicht flüssig ist.
Und die hier getestete HD 6670 ist eine mit GDDR5 - bei einer mit DDR3 ist die Performancesteigerung viel geringer.

Mal ganz abgesehen von den CF-Problemen wie Microruckeln - was bei unterschiedlich starken GPUs noch viel mehr ausgeprägt ist.
Da nutzt auch kein Framepacing.


Bei 200€ Budget hol dir ne *HD 7870 und ein neues Netzteil*.


----------



## BFForEVER (26. September 2013)

ich hätte gerne eine 7770....aber ich weiß nicht ob ich sie einbauen kann weil ja ich paar mal gelesen hab das man nur drei einbauen kann...und 6670 die beste davon ist...aber ich forsche noch nach und schau dann...frag dann auch irgendeinen IT-techniker
#aber danke
zum netzteil...ich hab schon einen gefunden...mit top bewertungen
http://www.amazon.de/Thermaltake-Ha...TF8&colid=2XSEMFS8Y912S&coliid=I1MSMSQVHAKVRI
und ein neues gehäuse auch also nochmal danke vielmals für die hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2013)

Auf keinen Fall ist es so, dass man nur 3 bestimmte Grafikkartenmodelle auf ein Mainboard einbauen kann. Es ist lediglich so, dass diese "Sonderfunktion", bei der die CPU-GRafik mit der Grafikkarte zusammenarbeitet, eventuell nur mit bestimmten Grafikkarten nutzbar ist.

Ansonsten kannst Du auf JEDEM Mainboard JEDE Grafikkarte einbauen, egal welche CPU mit dabei ist - wichtig ist nur, dass das Board nen PCIe-Slot ist für die Grafikkarte, was aber bei allen Mainboards, die neuer als ca 5-6 Jahre sind, definitiv der Fall ist. Nur ältere Boards haben ggf noch das uralte AGP als Steckplatz, das ist bei Dir aber niemals der Fall, weil der Mainboard-Sockel und somit die Mainboards für einen AMD A8 viel zu neu sind.

und eine AMD 7770 ist 100%ig merkbar schneller als eine Kombi aus der CPU-Grafik + 6670. 


Das Netzteil ist gut, da könntest Du sogar eine AMD 7850, Nvidia GTX 660 oder AMD 7870 dazukaufen statt "nur" einer 7770. Bei ner 7850 oder 7870 wären derzeit auch noch 2 Games mit im Preis dabei, wenn du bei bestimmten Shops kaufst wie zB hardwareversand, alternate, mindfactory, caseking... du kannst 2 Games von diesen aussuchen: Hitman Absolution, Sleeping Dogs, Deus Ex Human Revolution, Devil May Cry, Far Cry 3, Dirt 3, Dirt Showdown, Sniper Elite V2 und Far Cry Blood Dragon


----------

